# Need some sage advise for my next lathe



## Bruyet (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm 3 1/2 years into my woodturning addiction, and am six months away from retiring. I actually tacked on six months to pay for my next and "final" lathe. I have a Nova 1624 with the DVR motor that I plan to keep. I want a higher-end, slightly larger and more powerful machine. I like the Laguna 18", but am wary of a one-year warranty. I like the Jet 18" machines, and will likely settle on one of them. Can anyone tell me the functional difference of their 1840EVS and 1840DVR? Anybody have any experience with either, or any other mid-price range lathe I should consider? I'd love to go OneWay or Robust, but they are out of my price range.


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

I own a Jet 1642evs, and I have a friend Woodtuning instructor who owns a Laguna 2436.
So my Jet lathe is the model smaller and older, and the Laguna I have used is the size larger than what you are looking at. But I think my experience with the two will work close enough. I like my Jet, and bought it before the Laguna was offered. However, I have now spent around 20 hours on the Laguna, and absolutely love it. 
Obviously, The 2436 has more horse power, and a larger swing. So that part is not a proper comparison.
But what I like about the Laguna is the same on both 1836, and 2436. 
First, the controls. My Jet has a flat front, just like a powermatic. The new Jet 1840evs looks a little friendlier than my 1642, but the Laguna has all the controls angled right on top. Very easy to see and adjust the speed. I am tall, 6'5", and often need to step back from my Jet to see and adjust the speed. Plus, the Laguna has a second remote set of controls. Very handy when working at the end of the lathe. lets say working on a hollow form. No need to reach around a spinning piece. 
Second is the shape of the head. It has a cone shape to it. This has proven to be very handy, The work piece set out farther away from the drive unit. Much more room to work that side. I have often not been able to get a curve the way I want it with out re chucking a piece because of the flat head stock on the Jet. I feel the Laguna is a better overall design. 
And I think the Laguna is even priced less,
Hope that helps,


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

Now, I'm no sage. And I have no experience with those Jet lathes you mentioned but for about the same price the Powermatic PM2020 might be worth a look. Unless you need the extra spindle/bed length. At 550 lbs. it offers some nice extra mass. About 200 lbs. more.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Not sure what your top price might be, but have you considered the Powermatic 3520C? I got one 6 months ago to replace my Nova … I'm a happy camper!


----------



## nixs (Apr 9, 2017)

The Laguna Revo 1836 w /2hp motor,is a very nice lathe with a very attractive price, I have several friends that have bought and love it. IMO


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Have you looked at Grizzly lathes? Specificall the G0766, but for the prices of some of the other brands you could probably get to the larger lathes.


----------



## Bruyet (Apr 10, 2015)

I appreciate all the feedback. Are Laguna immune from the tariff increases? I think dealers are tacking it on the Grizzlys. I'm still not certain where each one is made.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Our club has the Jet 1642, and I have the Laguana 18/36, both are very nice lathes. There are a few things about each that I would like to change, but over all either is a nice machine. You could use either, as far as the Laguana warranty , I am a couple years in and no issues or even a hint of one.


----------



## TDSpade (Oct 14, 2011)

I bought the Jet 1840EVS in march 2017. And I love it.

The only problem I have is when working on small turnings, I work close to the head stock, and somehow my left arm rubs lightly against the speed control knob turning the speed down. I think it is just the way I work. I don't have that problem with larger turnings.


----------



## Bruyet (Apr 10, 2015)

TDSpade, what's the difference between the EVS and DVR? Other than a few hundred more for the DVR.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> TDSpade, what s the difference between the EVS and DVR? Other than a few hundred more for the DVR.
> 
> - Bruyet


The DVR is direct drive … the spindle has the morse taper in it, and there are no belts or pulleys. The EVS has an electronically controlled variable speed motor that drives a set of pulleys and belt. Most EVS lathes have 2 or 3 pulley positions to get a better torque advantage. My lathe has two belt positions … one for high speed (e.g. spindles, etc.) and another for lower speed (e.g. bowls, etc.).


----------



## TDSpade (Oct 14, 2011)

The EVS has variable speed with 2 belt changes. The DVR has variable speed with zero belt changes. but I get the EVS down to 105rpms without changing the belt position. Changing the belt position is very easy, for those rare times that I need better control at the lower speeds.

Some of the reviews that I read at the time I was researching these 2 lathes were negative toward the DVR. But I am not sure that these reviews were hands on.

I read the manual on line, it covers both lathes, and decided that the DVR was not worth the extra money.

The JWL-1840DVR uses a digital variable reluctance motor, "DVR" but is belt driven. The bottom of page 15 and page 16 of the manual explains the features of the DVR.


----------



## redlee (Apr 11, 2016)

https://oneway.ca/products-category/lathes
Sorry didnt completely read your post.


----------



## Bruyet (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm surprised that OneWay only has a two year warranty. Perhaps I'm too focused on warranty periods, but I think it says a lot about a company and their product. Maybe what a company thinks about their products.


----------



## Hockey (Apr 9, 2017)

I have the Jet 1640EVS which is similar to the 1840EVS, except, for the most part, the swing, hp and I think the legs may be different on the 1840. I am very pleased with my 1640, and one of the reasons I purchased it was based on the 5 year warranty.

A member here, Madrona, has a You Tube channel where he reviews his Jet 1840EVS, as well as doing various turnings on the 1840EVS. I have enjoyed his videos, and found his reviews of the 1840 helpful before I purchased my 1640EVS. He goes by "madronawoodworks" on You Tube.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

> I m surprised that OneWay only has a two year warranty. Perhaps I m too focused on warranty periods, but I think it says a lot about a company and their product. Maybe what a company thinks about their products.
> 
> - Bruyet


While I like a long warranty, that doesn't necessarily mean they are putting the quality into their products nor standing by them. What is more important is what sort of service you get when you do have a warranty claim. There are lots of horror stories about the trials and tribulations dealing with companies that have long warranties. I've also had companies replace parts, sight unseen, that were out of warranty. Find out what it will take to get warranty service before you let that sway you. If you have to transport or ship your 500 lb. lathe to a service center 1000 miles away or mail the headstock to them to get them to evaluate if it is a warranty replacement, that warranty is not worth the bits it costs to display it online in my book.

BTW, Rockler has 10% off on all Laguna tools and accessories through the end of the month. I ordered the REVO 1836 last Sunday and the shipping company called me Friday to let me know it will delivered tomorrow (tool gloat)!

An aside…The name of the company escapes me at the moment but one of, if not the last company making TVs in the US was infamous for offering a 10 year warranty on their sets. It eventually became known that was just a marketing gambit to trick people into thinking it was a quality product. Compared to the other sets offered at the time it became widely considered as junk and the company went out of business.


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

> An aside…The name of the company escapes me at the moment but one of, if not the last company making TVs in the US was infamous for offering a 10 year warranty on their sets.
> - Lazyman


Zenith…


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Not the one I am thinking of. I think that their plant or at least HQ was in the DFW area. Seems like it had sort of 2 hyphenated names. It'll probably come to me at about 2 am.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

> Not the one I am thinking of. I think that their plant or at least HQ was in the DFW area. Seems like it had sort of 2 hyphenated names. It ll probably come to me at about 2 am.
> 
> - Lazyman


Syntax-Brillian TVs
Went bankrupt after about 3 yrs.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Curtis-Mathis.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

...or that.


----------

